
Offline Speech-to-Text on Raspberry Pi Zero - kenarsa
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JMQV6teC4KQ&feature=youtu.be
======
garblegarble
Looks more like an ad for
[https://picovoice.ai/products/cheetah.html](https://picovoice.ai/products/cheetah.html)

------
gigel82
I'm not sure what the target audience is for this; you demo something running
on a 5$ hobby-ist SBC that is not free / open source, not available for use as
a demo / binary distribution and is only purchasable through contacting the
"enterprise team". That's a clear sign of the "left hand doesn't know what the
right hand is doing" in the organization.

~~~
ksaj
Judging by the video, it is hardware, so it makes sense that it isn't
available as a demo/binary distro. They do have an online live demo for that
purpose, though.

While the device you see in the video is the same size as a Pi Zero, it
clearly isn't one. You can see what is undoubtedly a Pi Zero attached directly
beneath it (and the video is showing Raspbian). They probably should specify
if this is a pHAT instead of making people guess.

The software samples, plus the object libs are on github. Given the size, I'm
sure the library itself isn't very interesting, and all the speech
transcribing data is on the board itself.

Either way, I wonder if the guy noticed it spelled one of his words wrong.
Still a good error rate given his unusual accent, but usually a product demo
would avoid showing off errors like that.

------
magicalhippo
Anyone know how it compares to snips.ai[1]?

I'm planning to set up my own "smart speaker" using snips.ai, integrating it
with my Home Assistant setup. Raspberry Pi Zero W satellites with ReSpeaker
card, running the main snips.ai instance on the Home Assistant box.

[1]: [https://snips.ai/](https://snips.ai/)

------
natvert
The linked video is just an advertisement. The interesting work is:
[https://ai.googleblog.com/2019/03/an-all-neural-on-device-
sp...](https://ai.googleblog.com/2019/03/an-all-neural-on-device-
speech.html?m=1)

------
beagle3
Pretty impressive if it works across speakers and accents. Siri would rarely
understand me during its first couple of years, and then (I guess) some
backend update made it freaking accurate all of a sudden.

